# EP debate



## AV1611 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.cprc.co.uk/m3u/psalmodydebate.m3u enjoy


----------



## Croghanite (May 17, 2007)

The anti EP case given was not persuasive. Why is it so important to note all those peoples views? Usually one builds his case with Scripture and then adds a couple of quotes that supports the view. I wanted the anti EP speaker to address more Scripture, especially the "hymns" that were sung in Scripture.

I guess Calvin, Knox and the Westminster Divines sang uninspired hymns so hymns it is.   
(or did they)  

The pro EP speaker gave out a beatin'. Oh my. "Your singing anti christian songs from your hymnal"!
I enjoyed the debate, thanks for the post.


----------



## Croghanite (May 17, 2007)

What did the man from the congregation yell out?
something about hell on earth?
It was at hour 1:40:00.


----------



## Davidius (May 17, 2007)

I remember listening to this debate a while back. Joe is right; the anti-EP argument was terrible. The guy didn't even attempt to deal with his opponent's points and was quite rude.

By the way, I'm a Junior!


----------



## Augusta (May 18, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I remember listening to this debate a while back. Joe is right; the anti-EP argument was terrible. The guy didn't even attempt to deal with his opponent's points and was quite rude.
> 
> By the way, I'm a Junior!



 uninspired-praise position--->


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2007)

Rev. Stewart is a friend of mine. Well done, Angus!


----------

